# The "Winged Rodent"



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well its what most people call them :lol:

i thought i would introduce the pretty little lady, shes very lucky to be alive, not 100% sure whats happening with her in the future, but for now shes safe and recovering well with me

just over a fortnight ago i heard a strange sound outside the house one evening, sort of a muffled thud, looked out the window didnt see anything, didnt think too much of it. went out side that evening before taking the dog a walk and almost stepped straight on a pigeon!! she made no attempt to move so i picked her up, and had a look, her right wing was broken  so i took her in and settled her down for the night
this was taken that night 









in the morning i checked her over for an owner stamp (shes a racing bird) and found none, however i did find a very nasty injury under the broken wing 









on managing to trace her owners down she was unwanted chances of her ever racing again are virtually nill, chances of her flying properly again are slim, so she stayed put here where i have been nursing her back to health

this was the wound a few days ago 









and today









and this is the pretty little lady her self a few days ago


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

she is absolutely beautiful!
i found a racing bird at one time not too long ago, after tracing the owner it was the same thing- they didn't want him back  
it turned out he had caught a virus and even though i passed him on to a local chap who takes in ex racers he later passed away from it- i knew the day i found him he didn't have long. it just upset me the owners didn't want to know.

she is a stunning girl- i'm so glad she found you! :001_wub: (and i will wait patiently for her to show up in your siggie list  )


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shes beautiful, well done for giving her a much needed helping hand

My FIL lost a few when he raced them last week, it could be one of his
Hes had them come back with injuries like that, he swears by this > http://www.amazon.co.uk/Johnsons-Small-Animal-Antibacterial-Powder/dp/B00HCMZ77K

If you can and want to, keep her LilMiss, most fanciers wring their necks when they're no more use. Such a waste of beautiful little lives.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Shes beautiful, well done for giving her a much needed helping hand
> 
> My FIL lost a few when he raced them last week, it could be one of his
> Hes had them come back with injuries like that, he swears by this > http://www.amazon.co.uk/Johnsons-Small-Animal-Antibacterial-Powder/dp/B00HCMZ77K
> ...


i absolutely second this!!! when we contacted my lads owner- he just asked for the ring back, but didn't want the bird 

she looks soo happy with you as well!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont worry, shes not going any where she will be necked!! thats why shes still here.

as for the wound im not using anything on it at the moment, due to the fact its under the wing that is broken at the moment its best left as is, for the first week and a half i was bathing it with salt water regularly which prevented infection and aided the healing better then any wound powder can, it was right through into the air sac, but now its a case of leaving both to heal on their own, just check the wound every other day to make sure its still looking good (dont want to touch the wing too much) i have also clipped her wings now, due to the fact she was starting to try and fly with her good wing. while not using the bad one, and toppeling straight over onto the bad wing

I am in the process of building (by building read supervising the build of) a new aviary for my quail, 4.5ft wide, 8ft long and 7ft high, so im toying with the idea of keeping her in with them if she stays, but then theres also the issue of that she would need other pidgy company, and the fact that mum insists that i am not keeping a pigeon.....


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

She's beautiful! if she had somehow managed to get herself back to her owners they would most probably have killed her. She's useless to them as she wont be able to race her anymore and they wouldn't waste food on something that they didn't think worth it.

I'm so glad that you found her and she is doing well. Keep us update


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Very pleased to hear shes staying, if shes does eventually need something on the wound, manuka honey is another good one

and if you ever want a companion for her just give me a shout



,


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im hoping its healed enough that it shouldnt need anything on it now, hopefully.

if (i say if because i want to do whats best for her, i am very very attached to her but i need to do right by her) she does stay she will need a companion, thats one of the reasons im debating on if it would be fair for me to keep her as i would have no idea where to find her a friend.
iv been looking at min aviary size requirements for pigeons and from what i can see the minimum for a pair is 4x6 so at 4.5x8 mine should be big enough, but there's if they will get on with the quail? although i cant see why they wouldnt, im also not too sure on the best diet for a pigeon? at the moment shes on mixed poultry pecking corn and parrot mix which she seems to be doing well on


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> im hoping its healed enough that it shouldnt need anything on it now, hopefully.
> 
> if (i say if because i want to do whats best for her, i am very very attached to her but i need to do right by her) she does stay she will need a companion, thats one of the reasons im debating on if it would be fair for me to keep her as i would have no idea where to find her a friend.
> iv been looking at min aviary size requirements for pigeons and from what i can see the minimum for a pair is 4x6 so at 4.5x8 mine should be big enough, but there's if they will get on with the quail? although i cant see why they wouldnt, im also not too sure on the best diet for a pigeon? at the moment shes on mixed poultry pecking corn and parrot mix which she seems to be doing well on


I can send you some pigeon food to start you off LM, my FIL mixes his own, he only feeds them on the best.

This is what the mix looks like, he gives me some for the rodents(they get their regular food aswell)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah from what i was reading most pigeon keepers make their own, but i couldnt find what exactally was in them

this is the poultry corn









and a parrot mix like this









not the best but shes happy with it at the moment, some actual food for her would be brilliant if you dont mind? and a pointer into where i can actually buy some decent food for her would be much appreciated, or what i need to make a decent mix for her?

if you could find me a friend for her would it be one from your FIL? i wouldnt like her to have to live on her own they need company dont they, im assuming shes a she? shes not coo'd once, she grunts at me but has not coo'd any other tips for telling other then males coo more then females :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> yeah from what i was reading most pigeon keepers make their own, but i couldnt find what exactally was in them
> 
> this is the poultry corn
> 
> ...


Pm me your details & i'll send you some, I know you're not too far from me so if you can get over to me i'll give you a tub full of food for her if you like
I'll ask my FIL his formula, you could also have a word with local fanciers for future, they might sell you a bit ready mixed because my FIL buys 15 & 20 kg sacks to mix his. My hubby has just walked in he says hes sure his Dad will give you a pet or two if you want lol. I'll ask my FIL if theres an easy way to tell the sexes apart or you could end up with a hundreds


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you  iv sent you a pm

oh no really couldnt do with ending up with hundreds haha, the cooing would probably annoy the neighbors more then the rooster crowing :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she met the quail today and she seems much happier in their company


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She's beautiful, such lovely colours I have quite a few racing pigeons stopping off in my garden as a lot of people bring their birds to train down my road.

I was talking to the manager of the pigeon lofts on the Sandringham estate when he was here (we have all the top birds  ) & they are fascinating animals


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> she met the quail today and she seems much happier in their company


Aw shes looking great LM, so glad she likes her new friends. I forgot to ask my FIL is theres a sure and easy way of sexing them, I'll try to remember today. Ive posted the feed by the way.



Cleo38 said:


> She's beautiful, such lovely colours I have quite a few racing pigeons stopping off in my garden as a lot of people bring their birds to train down my road.
> 
> I was talking to the manager of the pigeon lofts on the Sandringham estate when he was here (we have all the top birds  ) & they are fascinating animals


Blimey, pigeon royalty:eek6: lol ours are proper pigeons! - from the lofts of a pit village


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Blimey, pigeon royalty:eek6: lol ours are proper pigeons! - from the lofts of a pit village


Lol, I know! Their baskets all had HRH stamped on them - I was very impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Lol, I know! There baskets all had HRH stamped on them - I was very impressed :thumbsup:


Ooh very posh I wonder if they eat from silver platters aswell lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you, im so pleased shes getting on with the quail, my biggest worry was one would bully the other nd it wouldnt work, you know in your head they are both docile species but your brain still says but what if!! they spent the night together last night and are still together today they all seem happy with each others company










she says thank you for the food she cant wait to try it (be interesting if theres a ure fire way to know if she is actually a she too lol)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thank you so much for my new food, it came yesterday and it much nicer then the food i have been eating


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww




so what's her name? could always go for a name that could go both ways! 

(notice she still isn't in your sig  )


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

She still doesn't have a name yet, she will get one when I can think of one to suit! Lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad shes enjoying it, theres enough in that bowl to feed an ostrich


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tell her that, the dish was empty this morning!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

my aivairy is almost finished, finished to the point that i can put them in it any way, the door needs hinging and actual bolts adding, and needs some more wood under the wire at the top to pin it




























we may be ready for a friend for her soon, she still can not fly though (doubt she ever will) she has very little use of her bad wing, but her wounds are continuing to heal well


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

that's amazing!! she must think she's in heaven with you!
i'm sure there would be people with racing pigeons who would give you one of their retirees as company- must be better than their alternative disposal method  (another reason it's soo great she found you- had she made it 'home'...  ) i just can't like people involved with racing them i'm afraid, too many only out for what they can get from it...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its not bad is it, im impressed with it, only cost £28 for wood, £40 for mesh, and a few cups of coffee, my amazing friend very kindly came and built it for me, took a while as it was an hour here an hour there.
should hopefully get it fully finished by the end of this week
i also need to get a better, permanent nest box area, the carrier under the hutch is only temporary till i figure out what i can use/make (get him to make) for them lmao

oh and the under neath of the hutch is blocked off as iv seeded under there, when it starts to grow they can have free run under there again


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> its not bad is it, im impressed with it, only cost £28 for wood, £40 for mesh, and a few cups of coffee, my amazing friend very kindly came and built it for me, took a while as it was an hour here an hour there.
> should hopefully get it fully finished by the end of this week
> i also need to get a better, permanent nest box area, the carrier under the hutch is only temporary till i figure out what i can use/make (get him to make) for them lmao
> 
> oh and the under neath of the hutch is blocked off as iv seeded under there, when it starts to grow they can have free run under there again


AWESOME!!!! can you build me one!?!?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hahahaha still got to finish this one yet 

i think its safe to say though..... i am officially out of room in the garden for any more hutches/runs/coops!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Its looking great! well done you & your friend  What ashame you don't think she'll ever be able to fly again though as you could have let her have a daily fly around & she would have come home to you. Do you still want me to find her a friend or two? I'm really sorry Ive still not asked my FIL about sexing, I keep forgetting. I'll try to remember today! If there is no easy way what about letting a local pigeon fancier take a look at her for you?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes i think she would benefit from a friend in the long run, at the moment though i think shes a bit too vunerable, the wings still sore and not set right , hopefully she will be fit enough for me to look soon, but my worry is if her new friend got a little bit rough with her it could set the wing back, she also cant get more then a couple of inches off the ground at the moment, and thats in a jump, theres no real flap, hopefully in a few weeks she will have healed more.
i suppose it doesnt really matter if theres a reliable way to easily sex them, as they will only hatch babies if you let them sit on eggs, if you remove any eggs theres no chance of little pidgers


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> yes i think she would benefit from a friend in the long run, at the moment though i think shes a bit too vunerable, the wings still sore and not set right , hopefully she will be fit enough for me to look soon, but my worry is if her new friend got a little bit rough with her it could set the wing back, she also cant get more then a couple of inches off the ground at the moment, and thats in a jump, theres no real flap, hopefully in a few weeks she will have healed more.
> i suppose it doesnt really matter if theres a reliable way to easily sex them, as they will only hatch babies if you let them sit on eggs, if you remove any eggs theres no chance of little pidgers


Very wise to wait then. Its funny you should say that about it not mattering about the sex, because before I saw my FIL I was telling my hubby & he said exactly the same thing, he said just pop some pot eggs under them. So whenever you decide shes ready for a companion just give us a shout


----------

